# Video Tour of Dinan's Facility by Steve Dinan



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you're looking to kill the rest of your days productivty at work these videos are a great way to do so. Walk along with Steve Dinan and he gives you an in dept tour of his facility.

1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRUsmYDDL8&feature=related
2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZhjgTOhDgc&feature=related
3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBEWW61XPyA&feature=related
4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pkBnnitMZQ&feature=related
5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn5uwg8VW4I&feature=related
6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOYgDbWAGwY&feature=related
7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5UyzWz69X4&feature=related
8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0ei4y_eCzc&feature=related
9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RihTJ1XtxE&feature=related
10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo3AakUC-wg&feature=related
11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vprnp-M0cQw&feature=related
12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye_0tLoUK80&feature=related
13
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yTqIPBYz4&feature=related


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Nice tour Steve.:thumbup:


----------



## sachaja (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dinan tour*

Very informative tour !!

I agree with Steve about the quality of the products he sells . However I'm not sure that the horsepower achieved per dollar spent is worth the cost . :dunno:


----------

